# great light box thread



## ahoiberg (May 8, 2007)

if anyone's interested, here is a very cool thread on a photo forum detailing the "ghetto light box". cheap, easy and turns out some great looking pictures.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=281524


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />if anyone's interested, here is a very cool thread on a photo forum detailing the "ghetto light box". cheap, easy and turns out some great looking pictures.
> 
> http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?t=281524



Good article and a good site.


----------



## Fred (May 9, 2007)

I would highly suggest that if anyone builds a lightbox that they make it sturdy, white insides and top and bottom, and make it big enough that you can move the objects around easily. Be sure to keep hot lamps away from fabrics and paper as fire is often a big possibility with hot lighting. Also a little distance will allow the light to be diffused a bit and can help in eliminating bright areas seen only after the photograph has been taken. Avoid sharp corners and creases in the background paper. We always pulled the paper background a little bit forward to obtain a slight curve and placed the object out a bit to eliminate any shadow(s) along the curve. Again, a larger area allows changes to be made quite easily and comfortably.

Good idea at the site given above... [8D]


----------



## DocRon (May 9, 2007)

I made one of these recently. It works pretty well, tho I keep poking holes in the tissue paper. I use the small fluorescents, so heat not a problem. Simple and cheap. Recent photos of bottle stoppers that I posted were shot in it.


----------



## ahoiberg (May 9, 2007)

another good one i found with a slightly different take on the lightbox can be found here:

www.jyoseph.com/blog/detail.cfm/post/18

this one comes out a little sturdier than cardboard and has a nice, white, built-in background.

this is the one i built the other night and i haven't downloaded the pics yet, but they turned out pretty darn nice. i still need to swing some background paper down to get the crease of the box out and perhaps some more powerful lights, but other than that, i've was pleased with the pics.


----------



## bob393 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks for the link.


----------

